# Teeth/Fangs question



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

Nobody has worn prosthetic teeth before


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Saw someone from 'True Blood' being interviewed once, and he recommended getting the writers to re-write any lines that had too many "S" sounds in them.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

I like Dracula House fangs with the plastic beads that you melt. It's always good to practice before going out so that you're not trying to fit them in a hurry. (Sometimes it takes more than one try to get it right.) Once you have them fitted, you can take them out to eat or drink and then put them back in. 

I'm friends with my dentist and he said he could fit me with a great pair but it would be about $600, which isn't in the budget this year!


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

When I worked at Spirit Halloween several years ago, we sold a brand of teeth called "Scarecrow" that people went crazy over. I think they were like $20 and included an adhesive to stick them to your teeth. You may want to look at Spirit when they open and see if that might work.


----------



## gilnokoibito (Aug 19, 2011)

Vampfangs.com has some nice fangs. They sell the Scarecrow ones I think as well as some retractable ones. I've bought both, after a little practice, you get pretty used to them.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

For me, the smaller the fangs the better. The ones I wore last year are the "petite" Scarecrow fangs, which are noticeable, but not OTT. After wearing them for a while, I got the lisp down to a minimum, and didn't tear my bottom lip up. I have relatively long pointy canine teeth, so it can be hard to find fangs that fit securely. I had to fit the Scarecrows twice, but they were very secure when I was done. 

The first fangs I ever bought were quite a bit longer, and where they fit my teeth really well, they chewed my bottom lip up and I sounded like I had a retainer in! I chucked those when the last TOTers left


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Scarecrow fangs, Foothills fangs, Dracula fangs... they're all very, very similar and work really well. Years ago I bought a set of Dracula fangs. I shaped the fangs to fit perfectly along my gumline (just use a nail file and it's a breeze and gives you a perfect look), but I didn't have access to a microwave the night of the party I went to. Emergency substitution... denture adhesive! It worked like a charm. A little goes a long way - too much and the teeth are all gooey and won't stick. I got it just right and they stayed on all night with no trouble. You can't take them in and out quickly like you can with the pellets. But at the end of the night I just bit down on the teeth for removal and brushed the adhesive off. Just an idea if you find yourself in a pinch!


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

A big part of wearing teeth is just getting used to them. When I have an actor wearing them, I always try to get a practice pair to him/her as soon as possible.

If you're looking for vampire fangs, consider using friendly plastic. You can just mold the fangs without needing a whole set of teeth, which makes speech much easier.


----------

